# Door Lock Actuator Replacement / Installation - Help!!!!



## SlyDemon (Jan 7, 2008)

My driver-side door lock actuator just kicked the bucket at 42,000 miles. Has anyone replaced this themselves?! As many of us are, I'm hesitent to bring this to the dealer because they tend to make things worse rather than better... :willy:

Any suggestions on specific brand / model to buy?

I took some time this morning looking for a tutorial or at least pictures of what the door looks like without it's cover to see if it's even accessible; my previous car's was not a fun installation...

Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SlyDemon (Jan 7, 2008)

Black 2005 M6


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM Parts House. I belive they are arroudn $100 or so. Nothing you can't do yourself with basic tools.


----------

